# personnaliser top sites



## myriadlight (25 Décembre 2010)

bonjour à tous et bonnes fêtes de fin d'années,

Ceci est mon premier message sur le forum donc excusez moi si je ne suis pas dans la bonne rubrique ou si il y a double post ^^
Je voulais savoir si il était possible de personnaliser le top site de safari de façon à ce qu'on puisse remplacer les aperçus de pages par les logo des sites. Exemple : pour le site apple, au lieu de voir dans le top site la première fenêtre du site, on voit le logo apple tout simplement. Ce n'est pas grand chose c'est sur, mais se serait quand même plus fluide. J'utilise en fait le maximum de fenêtres sur top site, c'est à dire 24 donc j'ai parfois du mal à me repérer avec toutes ces miniatures.

Merci d'avance


----------



## myriadlight (26 Décembre 2010)

impossible? ^^


----------



## wath68 (26 Décembre 2010)

hello.

Il me semble bien que oui, ce ne soit pas faisable.
En tout cas, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler, ni vu.


----------



## myriadlight (26 Décembre 2010)

merci quand même ^^


----------

